# Anchor Embossed Flasks



## PBrown7777 (Mar 3, 2014)

Approximate value of these three anchor embossed flasks? All three in good condition.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 13, 2014)

I am not sure what you expect?:?   Your pictures are not very clear and there is no mention of any embossing or details of seams on the finishes, or pontil marks on the bottoms.  So we have no reactions.  RED M.


----------



## PBrown7777 (Mar 13, 2014)

Red:Attached are 3 better pics, but I'm not knowledgeable enough to furnish any other info other than the bottoms are smooth, the seams run up to just under the lip, but not through and the sides are "squared-off" (my term).Phil Also, please contact me if still interested in the old bottle book.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 13, 2014)

PBrown7777 said:
			
		

> ... and the sides are "squared-off" (my term).Phil


"Strap-sided" would be the term you're looking for.  Nice looking bottles.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 14, 2014)

These have been brought up a lot.The first one looks like good condition, the other two look a bit stained or worse.The mold impression looks a bit weak as well.They come strap sided and not, base embossed and front. The also come plate mold with a company brand on one side. 
There are a lot of different types and sizes.

http://www.antique-bottle...spx?high=Anchor+Flasks
That has a link to another one.

http://www.antique-bottle...spx?high=Anchor+Flasks

There are more also.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, I wen back to look some more.  I have a lot of strap sided flasks, and have been writing descriptions for them.  I don't have any with anchors - so I have some interest in yours.  Feel free to email me your pleasures.<bottlemysteries@yahoo.com> RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 6, 2014)

Haven't heard,  are you selling them or keeping them?  I just wondered and didn't see any other postings.  I don't know about the condition of them.  Just curious.   RED Matthews


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 6, 2014)

I found a listing for one with embossing & an anchor like yours on the back: *S.J. McCAULEY / WINES & LIQUORS / GREENSBORO, N.C.**
*Not very clear,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GII-37 Ravenna Flask on another post: HERE*Baltimore / (Anchor) / Glass Works" - Sheaf Of Wheat Historical Flask *Probably came from the same company. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Probably dates from the 1870's.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 6, 2014)

Well Phill  I am still interested in the flasks also.   RED M.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 10, 2014)

Phill  When the mold seams end before they get to the finish area - that basically tells you the bottle is hand blown.   When that is determined the bottle begins to take on value.  Then it is time to look at the bottom to see if there is a pontil mark.  If there is - that is good news.  If there isn't then it is time to look at the bottom of the paneled front and back to see if you can detect the marks of a snap cage having been used to hold the bottle.  This would have been necessary to apply the hot glass to the neck of the bottle and tool it to the right finish form.   All stages of making a hand blown bottle.  More when you ask for information.  RED M.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi again,  I forgot to mention that some flasks have side seams and some have side straps - where the mold seams go on a diagonal from one side to the other.   Also some times the bottoms have a key lock half ring in the center when it was needed to lock the mold halves.  Isn't all this fun to learn:  RED M.


----------



## markballard (Aug 29, 2018)

Thank you so much. I DID forget to mention there is an embossed anchor on the back, but it's faint.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 8, 2021)

Late post but I have one that’s embossed on the bottom with an anchor


----------

